# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới >  Nhận Sản Xuất Ví Da Nam Số  Lượng Lớn (Mr Trưởng 0903860589)

## purecoffee1989

*Xưởng đồ da Wallet Passion nhận thiết kế gia công và đặt hàng các sản phẩm cặp da,ví da,thắt lưng da thật cao cấp,cho các cá nhân, doanh nghiệp và các cơ sở kinh doanh bán buôn.*

*Sản phẩm của Wallet Pasion được chế tác bằng dây chuyền công nghệ hiện đại và nguồn nguyên liệu nhập khẩu trực tiếp từ Châu Âu nên  giá cả cực kỳ cạnh tranh, chất lượng Vượt Trội*

* Khách hàng đặt số lượng lớn để làm quà tặng hoặc bán buôn vui lòng liên hệ trực tiếp để được hưởng mức chiết khấu tốt nhất.* 

*Hãy Liên Hệ Với Chúng Tôi Ngay Hôm Nay Để Nhận Mức Chiết Khấu  Tốt  Nhất: 0903860589 (Mr Trưởng)*

*p/s: Tất cả sản phẩm của chúng tôi đều bảo hành 1 đổi 1 trong suốt  quá trình sử dung nếu sản phẩm hư hỏng do da*

----------


## phongvexuanthuyct38

SĂN VÉ MÁY BAY 0 Đ VIETJET THÁNG 10/11/12 
TIN VUI CHO BÀ CON ĐÀ NẴNG MỌI NGƯỜI ƠI!
KHUYẾN MÃI TẤT CẢ ĐƯỜNG BAY ĐI VÀ ĐẾN ĐÀ NẴNG
3 ngày 20,21,22/6/2017 với khuyến mãi nào sẽ làm bạn "phát cuồng":


Đà Nẵng - Seoul: GIÁ CHỈ TỪ 0Đ
Đà Nẵng - Hà Nội: GIÁ CHỈ TỪ 0Đ
Đà Nẵng - Hải Phòng: GIÁ CHỈ TỪ 0Đ
Đà Nẵng - TP.HCM: GIÁ CHỈ TỪ 0Đ
Đà Nẵng - Cần Thơ: GIÁ CHỈ TỪ 0Đ
Ngày đi từ tháng 9 đến tháng 12
Giá trên chưa bao gồm thuế phí 

*TELL : * *0974.072.093 - 0905.802.094*

----------

